# Wiring diagrams for engine - AVU



## icetuner83 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am going to install a PerfectPower SMT6 in a Volkswagen Golf with the engine code AVU. The ECU is a Siemens Simos 3.3A and I have the wiring diagrams for the vehicle from a Haynes Repair Manual. However the manual does not have the wiring diagrams for the ECU or the diferent engine sensors. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for these components? Or at least know how to identify the difference between a signal wire, voltage wire and a ground wire?


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Wiring diagrams for engine - AVU (icetuner83)*

you can start here....and see what you come up with
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
go to the bottom of the page -- theres a link for electrical shematics on most vw products


_Modified by dhutchvento at 1:02 PM 7-27-2007_


----------

